# Titanium Package



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

The offical D* announcement............
http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=874341&highlight=


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

moonman said:


> The offical D* announcement............
> http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=874341&highlight=


"Because of the dedicated attention and unprecedented service afforded to those who subscribe, TITANIUM will be limited to just several hundred subscriptions to ensure these individuals receive red carpet treatment all day, everyday. " !rolling

I wonder where or who they will find that they think they need to limit this.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wonder where or who they will find that they think they need to limit this.


Agreed. I doubt there will be any limit to those that wish to pay the required amount.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Agreed. I doubt there will be any limit to those that wish to pay the required amount.


Really!!
I don't see them turning away applicants for THIS programming:nono2:


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a typical marketing ploy. Speak of limits and, presto, you draw attention.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The original: Titanium thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58678


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Since I'm a long time E* customer, I usually don't pay too much attention to threads related to D*s services. After reading their press release, this seems more appropriate in the Ripley's "Believe It or Don't" forum. The people who sign up for something like this at that price are either: (a) on drugs, or (b) have too much money to burn.

John


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

> # The best HD channels available anywhere and the leading DVR in the industry.


 !rolling OH THATS FUNNY!!!


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Who is going to pay that much? I can't even think people who actually have that kind of money are going to spend that.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

great moneymaker, I'm gonna but a trillion shares of stock. Chances are people that pay for this wont even watch the PPV and thus DTV wont have to legally pay the royalties etc for the unwatched ones.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

> But it might be worth the money for a customer-service person you can actually get through to - thanks to Titanium's 24/7 "concierge service."


from this NY Post artical

That statment alone proves that these companies need to be looked into by the FTC...so the floks who "only" pay $200, $100, or $50/mo are made to wait when they shouldnt be? that is how it reads to me...I would say you may suddenly see them push "concierge" on its own, say a $5 add on, and if you dont have it, suddenly tech support or customer service in general will take 15 minutes to answer hold...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Titanium's 24/7 "concierge service." 

I wonder what the 2 employees that D* hired to be CSR's for this do doing the month while they wait for a call?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> !rolling OH THATS FUNNY!!!


Not me personally - but there ARE tons of people that say the HD Tivo is the best!

Me, I'm waiting for the new HR20.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think satellite pricing is getting close to what cable is charging. They should revamp their prices if they expect more people to sign up for their services. Besides if they are going to be he owner of the equipment I see no reason why we should pay the upfront cost.


----------



## hick (Jun 21, 2006)

OK So I Have installed in some pretty swanky places so mabye I Can see this in a little diffrent prospective then others.. 

Start with Hardware this gives you 10 hd dvr's for nothing & I Would think that you can probably get as many other IRD's as you want for very little if any more at all.. 
Next I know several people who pay 600+ a month for D* Now, due to alot of friends staying over & Everyone ordering ppv.. I Would bet that in this price range D* Has probably 50-75k customers who probably spend that in a month & not think twice about it.. I know that seems like alot, But figure what % that is of there 15.4 million customers.. Figureing that mabye 1/2 of 1% of there users could afford that it would be 77k.. So from the spread out rumors I have heard about this I Believe it does indeed include all PPV period end of story.. So mabye you wanna watch a little adult video at 15 bucks a pop for a 3 hour window thats 120 dollars a day or 3600 a month, or 43000 a year.. & Thats for there adault blocks alone & I Know there has gota be some people that would pay for that much porn.. If nothing else how many college dorm's would that save them money.. Going on with that train of thoughts say a dorm with 20 guys went in on this.. thats 2 guys per tivo (could be girls too) got this installed.. so lets break it down 7500 a year total thats 375 a year per guy, then its 31.25 a month per guy... 

Believe me I Wish I Could afford this, But I Cant... But I know there are alot of people who can... & I Bet there will be alot who do.. 

Also I Dont think that this will be allowed for commercial uses.. I Bet that certain places already pay more for that every year & Get a whole lot less... I Would bet that say for instance a casino sportsbook in vegas would probably have to pay well over 10k a year just for the nfl sunday ticket... why would they pay that you ask.. its simple.. they have no choice. remember that d* is the only way to be able to get all of the games at once.. Plus there could be 2000 + people watching any given game at any given time in any of the large casino's...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

HDImpatient said:


> Not me personally - but there ARE tons of people that say the HD Tivo is the best!
> 
> Me, I'm waiting for the new HR20.


I think they were talking about the new R15, which has had a lot of problems.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

hick said:


> Start with Hardware this gives you 10 hd dvr's for nothing


All of the info I've seen says that it will include up to 10 receivers, but it doesn't say that they will provide the receivers for free.

Plus, I'm sure there is fine print that says that commercial enterprises are not eligible.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Could you split the cost with ten other people?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> Could you split the cost with ten other people?


Sure, but they would all have to come over to YOUR house to watch!

You better believe that DirecTV will put in place a way to make sure that NONE of those TITANIUM enabled receivers end up where they don't belong.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Build a HUGE house...

and get those reliable 10 people to move in.. 

and then split the cost 10 ways 

(j/k)


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Darkman said:


> Build a HUGE house...
> 
> and get those reliable 10 people to move in..
> 
> ...


Well, I always wanted to buy the Biltmore Estate, now I have an excuse . Actually, 10 might not be enough!


----------



## areyes6 (Jun 22, 2006)

with this payment of $7550 means that is a Lifetime subscription? or just one year?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

$7500 (not $7550)  (.. but who is countin') 

But not sure.. i read some people say that $7500 is 1st year only, and then it goes to $10,000..

But again.. NOT sure about that


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

As of right now we only know thats it $7500 for the 1st year. Next year it may also cost you an additional $7500 or as some have said it could go up to $10,000 PER YEAR. So to answer your qestion no this is a one time payment it's a yearly payment.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> As of right now we only know thats it $7500 for the 1st year. Next year it may also cost you an additional $7500 or as some have said it could go up to $10,000 PER YEAR. So to answer your qestion no this is a one time payment it's a yearly payment.


I heard that Playboy & Spice were interactive in the Titanium pkg


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> I heard that Playboy & Spice were interactive in the Titanium pkg


 So that why they call it soft porn


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Stevies3 said:


> I heard that Playboy & Spice were interactive in the Titanium pkg


I am not sure I even want to know how it would be interactive. If tru though maybe I should buy a bunch of replacement remotes to sell on ebay. :lol:


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

On Live w/ Regis & Kelly last week, her guest co-host (the dude from TRL) brought this up on the air, and the two of them thought it was way too expensive. She said for $7500, she wants Conan O'Brian standing in front of her.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> On Live w/ Regis & Kelly last week, her guest co-host (the dude from TRL) brought this up on the air, and the two of them thought it was way too expensive. She said for $7500, she wants Conan O'Brian standing in front of her.


 I think the yearly thing is great, but I think a lesser one is needed, and may be coming if Titanium has any traction...think about this: Total choice platinum, HD pack, your choice of 1 pro or college sports subscribtion, and one PPV event and movie per month on up to 4 HD DVRs for $2000/yr


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I am not sure I even want to know how it would be interactive. If tru though maybe I should buy a bunch of replacement remotes to sell on ebay. :lol:


 replacment sofas could net some money too...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is being reported in news stories that D* has received a lot of inquiries about this. Now admittedly the inqiry might be "Are you serious?" But it seems that somebody is interested.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> It is being reported in news stories that D* has received a lot of inquiries about this. Now admittedly the inqiry might be "Are you serious?" But it seems that somebody is interested.


People paid $10 grand to save 2 1/2 hours flying to Europe on the Concorde, why would it surprise anyone so much they would pay $7500 for a YEARS worth of stuff.

Like most companies, you gotta believe they did some market research among the well-heeled to see if there would be any interest before they would spend time or money on it.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> It is being reported in news stories that D* has received a lot of inquiries about this. Now admittedly the inqiry might be "Are you serious?" But it seems that somebody is interested.


I inquired about it when the rumor had just become reality, but it was only an inquiry. If they knock the price down to $2999.99, I'd do it. I think you could watch everything you possibly could want to watch, order everything you want to order, PPV included, and I don't think it comes out to $7500 annually.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

TMullenJr said:


> On Live w/ Regis & Kelly last week, her guest co-host (the dude from TRL) brought this up on the air, and the two of them thought it was way too expensive. She said for $7500, she wants Conan O'Brian standing in front of her.


Ripka is a nut job if you ask me.....


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

They are not going to lower the price, they said they are only looking for 750 customers right now - my prediction is they will get that number NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Sato (Sep 25, 2005)

* Unlimited access to all of DIRECTV's programming - every channel
It would probably take 90 minutes to surf around one time!

* 24-hour concierge customer service
Do they get straight through to an CSR? I just hammer the zero key.

* Unlimited access to all pay per view movies, events and sports packages
That's a lot of nights in front of the tube.

* Priority "white glove" service and immediate VIP installation
The installer WILL sweep up the drill dust.

* The best HD channels available anywhere and the leading DVR in the industry
ALL 13 of 'em!

* Up to 10 receivers including HD/DVRs.
If I had $7500 to blow, I'd have 10 bedrooms too!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Sato said:


> * Priority "white glove" service and immediate VIP installation
> The installer WILL sweep up the drill dust.


How about just cleaning up the RG6 "poop" they leave outside at the curb where they make the cables and at the dish mount site. Wow, that would be impressive.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

moonman said:


> The offical D* announcement............
> http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=874341&highlight=


----------------
Also included, is a sub. to the hi-demand mag ON DIRECT magazine... 
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1400005


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Has anybody subscribed to the Titanium Package yet?


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

MikeP said:


> Has anybody subscribed to the Titanium Package yet?


It's not available yet.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

It was supposed to be available on June 28. Did they not activate the offer yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It became available on the 28th to "signup for"
I don't think anyone actually has been activated on it yet.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

I think DTV is just establishing a price for the courts to charge people caught with pirate equipment such as hacked FTA boxes.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

why would you need this to establish a price. Can you not just add up the cost of every single channel? I dont know how you account for what channel is watched when and how tivo use comes into it, but it seems there is a finite number available now without going thru this package nonsense for an unstated purpose.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Titanium's 24/7 "concierge service."
> 
> I wonder what the 2 employees that D* hired to be CSR's for this do doing the month while they wait for a call?


/me wakes up...

What? WHAT?

WHAAAAHH! I quit too soon!

I would LOVE to work that phone line...I am the best at "you are one of our best customers"....I would even hold your hand and sing "kumbaya mylord" with you 

Who am I kidding, my call center would never have THAT line...sigh
:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

Sato said:


> If I had $7500 to blow, I'd have 10 bedrooms too!


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

resdiential suer dotn ened 10 receivers 

i they shoyulamek these kdin of ofer btu for 2 to 4 recieevrs tahts the smot cvomon configruation


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Aransay said:


> resdiential suer dotn ened 10 receivers
> 
> i they shoyulamek these kdin of ofer btu for 2 to 4 recieevrs tahts the smot cvomon configruation


Let me translate:

Residential users dont need 10 receivers
If they should you make these kind of offer but for 2 to 4 receivers that is the most common configuration.

---------------------

My reply: 

You would be surprised how many residential users have more then 4 receivers in their home. Me personally, I now have 7 and will probably be up to 9 by the end of the year, early next year... followed by probably 11 or 12 by early 2008 (when I finished the 2nd half of the basement)


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let me translate:
> 
> Residential users dont need 10 receivers
> If they should you make these kind of offer but for 2 to 4 receivers that is the most common configuration.
> ...


And you'll probably have to replace them all in 2007/2008 for the latest and greatest.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wouldn't be the first time....


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

got my email yesterday about the package...can't wait to order it


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You know, I could buy a used car for $7,500, (and $10,000) and do alot of other things with that kind of money too.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

According to my calculations, somewhere in the ballpark of $3000/year gets you TC platinum, HD pack, NFLST+superfan, NBA, MLB, and NHL PPV, plus a $50/mo allowance for PPV...now a bundle like that could really sell...


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Some Titanium Package Details:eek2: 

Total Choice Premiers lineup with or without local channels (regionally dependant) HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax, & Sports Pack.

All the Spanish-language programming.
The HD Package (future added HD channels included as well as DVR Service.)

All the sports subscriptions. (Game availability and blackout restrictions do apply.)
NFL Sunday Ticket with SuperFan premium package
NCAA Mega March Madness
NBA League Pass
MLB Extra Innings
NHL Center Ice
ESPN Full Court
ESPN Gameplan
MLS Direct Kick
Barclays English Premier League
BabyFirstTV, woopee.
Jadeworld, International (WorldDirect) and CricketTicket packages at request with additional dish included.

Unlimited Pay Per View Movies and events
available via remote control ordering only.
Land-based phone line is required or no PPV, period.
Unlimited adult programming,
regional blackout restrictions still apply, Arkansas, sorry guys. 
Up to 10 receivers free at the time of initial order.
Includes any combination of interactive standard, DVR, HD and/or HD-DVR receivers.
Any receivers above first 10 in initial order would be at the normal lease price.
There is no maximum number of receivers that can be on a Titanium account. 
No additional receiver fees.
Exclusive VIP installation services at no additional charge.
Next day installations available (as long as some requirments are met of course.
Includes 5-LNB dish and off-air antenna (if necessary).


Service calls will be performed the same day (pending requirments met )
Free Equipment Replacement.
You are required to return unused/defective equipment.
Remote control replacement is free.
Free shipping & handling, (delivery.)
Complimentary subscription to ON D* Magazine. 
All this for a "Poverty line matching annual tv fee!:lol: "
Let some bum ask one of these subscribers for a quarter, tsk tsk:lol:


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> Some Titanium Package Details:eek2:
> 
> Total Choice Premiers lineup with or without local channels (regionally dependant) HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax, & Sports Pack.
> 
> ...


Whats with the PPV, why not just open the whole shabang to them? why do they need a land line to do it if they pay 7500/yr...and if D* cant offer no blackouts for $7500/Yr, then I say screw that...I know it is a leauge thing, but for crying out loud, $7500 a year is a little insain for what you get.

Cant you just order Premere and whatever sports you want and pay a year in advance if you have the cash to do so?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

someone pull out your calculator...figure out how many PPV events and porn you can record on 10 tivos...then how many hours a day you have to watch .....and see what that totals from a rational perspective


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> someone pull out your calculator...figure out how many PPV events and porn you can record on 10 tivos...then how many hours a day you have to watch .....and see what that totals from a rational perspective


There are usually 2 PPV boxing fights a month at $50 EA == 100 -- ~5hrs/ea
WWE PPV $39.99 3HRs (wrestlemania is 4)
2 minor pro wrestling or cage fighting shows for $29.99 =$60 -- lets just call it 3 HRS ea
2 minor boxing matches or special events of some sort $19.99 = $40 Lets say 2 HRS ea
~5 pornos at like $6/ea $30 -- never watched cable porno...I would assume they are 90 Min ea for the sake of the equasion.

so:
10HR
03
06
04
07.5
-------
30.1HRs/Mo...that could easily fit on one TiVo...hell, none of it is HD anyhow eccept the HBOPPV boxing...

now the cost...
$100 boxing
$040 WWE
$060 minor wrestling
$040 Misc events
$030 Porno
----------------------------
$270/mo * 12 = $3240/yr


----------



## scott T (Jul 6, 2006)

redbird said:


> I think DTV is just establishing a price for the courts to charge people caught with pirate equipment such as hacked FTA boxes.


This might just be true. D* gets PR from the unlimited package. D* sets the bar for hacker on the damage owed to them. :lol:

Hhmmm,

Nice thinking redbird!


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I have to agree. 
By introducing the Titanium Package D* has finally placed a value, albeit an arbitrary one, on a wide-open card. Still I cannot imagine anyone being foolish enough to ever pay that much for Sat TV. However, by having it available they are establishing a basis upon which to prosecute or rather persecute all who would dare tresspass, possess or traffic in...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> I have to agree.
> By introducing the Titanium Package D* has finally placed a value, albeit an arbitrary one, on a wide-open card. Still I cannot imagine anyone being foolish enough to ever pay that much for Sat TV. However, by having it available they are establishing a basis upon which to prosecute or rather persecute all who would dare tresspass, possess or traffic in...


But not really. They added in 10 HD DVRs and all of this top shelf service.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> But not really. They added in 10 HD DVRs and all of this top shelf service.


And the pirates get all blackout programming, loads of locals, all non-spanish forgin channels in addition to the spanish and english ones; the value of the DVRs could be offset by that.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

agreer said:


> And the pirates get all blackout programming, loads of locals, all non-spanish forgin channels in addition to the spanish and english ones; the value of the DVRs could be offset by that.


In theory yes, but if this package is for the purpose of going to court, no. You still have no established value of getting all blacked out games and locals don't apply as someone is maybe in 1 or 2 spot beams. Everything outside of that they phyisically cannot get.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

newsposter said:


> someone pull out your calculator...figure out how many PPV events and porn you can record on 10 tivos...then how many hours a day you have to watch .....and see what that totals from a rational perspective


when would anyone have time to watch that many channels, record any porn, ppv etc on top of it, and watch that too.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Blacked-out channels, well perhaps, but unless I missed it, the last I'd heard the current signal integrity methods contained in the P5-era cards had so far been impervious to compromise.


----------

